# Did any of you ever gain $600K in one year?



## ChemEngineer

I did.
I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.

"It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean


----------



## Harry Dresden

"you can be anything on the internet".......Dick Gosinya


----------



## Cellblock2429

ChemEngineer said:


> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean


/—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.


----------



## Andylusion

ChemEngineer said:


> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean



My investments have done fantastic.  But I don't have nearly enough to gain that much in a year.


----------



## evenflow1969

ChemEngineer said:


> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean


Not since 2004. My divorce will be final soon and I will again chase the almighty dollar for a couple of years to recover from divorce but after that I plan to fish,hike,hunt, golf and gamble as much as posible. I will run fishing charters for an inocome but it would be a few years before that kind of money could be realized


----------



## hjmick

It's bragging even if you did do it.

And it you come of as a real douche.


----------



## edward37

hjmick said:


> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it you come of as a real douche.


You wouldn't believe me anyway


----------



## Andylusion

hjmick said:


> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it you come of as a real douche.



Well I would hope rather that it would motivate people to buy investments.


----------



## evenflow1969

hjmick said:


> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it you come of as a real douche.


Ya, well mu life took a turn for the worse over the past ten years. I feel as though tooting my horn over some past accomplishments is justified maybe even needed considering the hell I have went through especially in the last three years.


----------



## edward37

evenflow1969 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it you come of as a real douche.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, well mu life took a turn for the worse over the past ten years. I feel as though tooting my horn over some past accomplishments is justified maybe even needed considering the hell I have went through especially in the last three years.
Click to expand...

No problem here  Toot away


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it you come of as a real douche.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, well mu life took a turn for the worse over the past ten years. I feel as though tooting my horn over some past accomplishments is justified maybe even needed considering the hell I have went through especially in the last three years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem here  Toot away[/QUOTE
> Sorry for what you went  thru  and are going thru   Hope things get better    Best of health
Click to expand...


----------



## evenflow1969

edward37 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it you come of as a real douche.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, well mu life took a turn for the worse over the past ten years. I feel as though tooting my horn over some past accomplishments is justified maybe even needed considering the hell I have went through especially in the last three years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem here  Toot away[/QUOTE
> Sorry for what you went  thru  and are going thru   Hope things get better    Best of health
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you for your concern, it is much appreciated. It will be much better in a month or so when I earn my freedom from a lead wieght!


----------



## MarathonMike

I never had a "home run" year like that!


----------



## evenflow1969

MarathonMike said:


> I never had a "home run" year like that!


I have aplan to do it with fishing charters. All I need is two trips a day with two boats and 1 trip a day with a third. It can be made in 8 months with an average year of wind. Rain does not stop my boats, wind and wave size do. This next year will be the first year with my own service going. I already have a 150 trips sold basically filling one boat for a season. Really good start for a new buisness. The best thing of it all is I get paid to go fishing all day.


----------



## MarathonMike

evenflow1969 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a "home run" year like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I have aplan to do it with fishing charters. All I need is two trips a day with two boats and 1 trip a day with a third. It can be made in 8 months with an average year of wind. Rain does not stop my boats, wind and wave size do. This next year will be the first year with my own service going. I already have a 150 trips sold basically filling one boat for a season. Really good start for a new buisness. The best thing of it all is I get paid to go fishing all day.
Click to expand...

Really in 8 months? Wow what kind of fishing? Marlin?


----------



## evenflow1969

MarathonMike said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a "home run" year like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I have aplan to do it with fishing charters. All I need is two trips a day with two boats and 1 trip a day with a third. It can be made in 8 months with an average year of wind. Rain does not stop my boats, wind and wave size do. This next year will be the first year with my own service going. I already have a 150 trips sold basically filling one boat for a season. Really good start for a new buisness. The best thing of it all is I get paid to go fishing all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really in 8 months? Wow what kind of fishing? Marlin?
Click to expand...

Walleye! On lake erie. Only 8 month season. I plan to go down to the keys and get a grouper charter service going also so I can do it year round. I will partner on that one becuase I do not know shit about those waters nor grouper fishing. My buddy chis will be in charge of that opperation. He knows the deal he grew up doing it. He is currently the Captian of the Emerald princess so he will captain part time and run other captains out on our boats till I can get down there after walleye season. I hope to learn the deal inside two years.


----------



## MarathonMike

evenflow1969 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a "home run" year like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I have aplan to do it with fishing charters. All I need is two trips a day with two boats and 1 trip a day with a third. It can be made in 8 months with an average year of wind. Rain does not stop my boats, wind and wave size do. This next year will be the first year with my own service going. I already have a 150 trips sold basically filling one boat for a season. Really good start for a new buisness. The best thing of it all is I get paid to go fishing all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really in 8 months? Wow what kind of fishing? Marlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walleye! On lake erie. Only 8 month season. I plan to go down to the keys and get a grouper charter service going also so I can do it year round. I will partner on that one becuase I do not know shit about those waters nor grouper fishing. My buddy chis will be in charge of that opperation. He knows the deal he grew up doing it. He is currently the Captian of the Emerald princess so he will captain part time and run other captains out on our boats till I can get down there after walleye season. I hope to learn the deal inside two years.
Click to expand...

That's cool, hope it works out.


----------



## evenflow1969

MarathonMike said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a "home run" year like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I have aplan to do it with fishing charters. All I need is two trips a day with two boats and 1 trip a day with a third. It can be made in 8 months with an average year of wind. Rain does not stop my boats, wind and wave size do. This next year will be the first year with my own service going. I already have a 150 trips sold basically filling one boat for a season. Really good start for a new buisness. The best thing of it all is I get paid to go fishing all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really in 8 months? Wow what kind of fishing? Marlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walleye! On lake erie. Only 8 month season. I plan to go down to the keys and get a grouper charter service going also so I can do it year round. I will partner on that one becuase I do not know shit about those waters nor grouper fishing. My buddy chis will be in charge of that opperation. He knows the deal he grew up doing it. He is currently the Captian of the Emerald princess so he will captain part time and run other captains out on our boats till I can get down there after walleye season. I hope to learn the deal inside two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool, hope it works out.
Click to expand...

The good thing about this plan means even in failure I spend all day on a boat with people wanting to have a good tiime.


----------



## edward37

evenflow1969 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a "home run" year like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I have aplan to do it with fishing charters. All I need is two trips a day with two boats and 1 trip a day with a third. It can be made in 8 months with an average year of wind. Rain does not stop my boats, wind and wave size do. This next year will be the first year with my own service going. I already have a 150 trips sold basically filling one boat for a season. Really good start for a new buisness. The best thing of it all is I get paid to go fishing all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really in 8 months? Wow what kind of fishing? Marlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walleye! On lake erie. Only 8 month season. I plan to go down to the keys and get a grouper charter service going also so I can do it year round. I will partner on that one becuase I do not know shit about those waters nor grouper fishing. My buddy chis will be in charge of that opperation. He knows the deal he grew up doing it. He is currently the Captian of the Emerald princess so he will captain part time and run other captains out on our boats till I can get down there after walleye season. I hope to learn the deal inside two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool, hope it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The good thing about this plan means even in failure I spend all day on a boat with people wanting to have a good tiime.
Click to expand...

Knew a guy in the Army who had a fishing boat  He was from Florida     Told me how great it was  Good luck to you


----------



## edward37

BTW lol  ever come by Ft Lauderdale give me a buzz  I could hitch a ride    I'm there 6 months a year


----------



## eagle1462010

yup...........then I bet on red and the ball landed on black......

that really sucked.


----------



## evenflow1969

edward37 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have aplan to do it with fishing charters. All I need is two trips a day with two boats and 1 trip a day with a third. It can be made in 8 months with an average year of wind. Rain does not stop my boats, wind and wave size do. This next year will be the first year with my own service going. I already have a 150 trips sold basically filling one boat for a season. Really good start for a new buisness. The best thing of it all is I get paid to go fishing all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Really in 8 months? Wow what kind of fishing? Marlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walleye! On lake erie. Only 8 month season. I plan to go down to the keys and get a grouper charter service going also so I can do it year round. I will partner on that one becuase I do not know shit about those waters nor grouper fishing. My buddy chis will be in charge of that opperation. He knows the deal he grew up doing it. He is currently the Captian of the Emerald princess so he will captain part time and run other captains out on our boats till I can get down there after walleye season. I hope to learn the deal inside two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool, hope it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The good thing about this plan means even in failure I spend all day on a boat with people wanting to have a good tiime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knew a guy in the Army who had a fishing boat  He was from Florida     Told me how great it was  Good luck to you
Click to expand...

After experiencing this for a couple uears there is no other way to live. This photo shows you what I see every night coming back in.


----------



## evenflow1969

edward37 said:


> BTW lol  ever come by Ft Lauderdale give me a buzz  I could hitch a ride    I'm there 6 months a year


I absolutley will. You like fishing?


----------



## Likkmee

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. I invented the Hula Hoo !!!!

.........OK I learned how to cut one in half and be able to make a tent frame. I traded it for a carton of Pall Mall and a moon pie


----------



## edward37

evenflow1969 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really in 8 months? Wow what kind of fishing? Marlin?
> 
> 
> 
> Walleye! On lake erie. Only 8 month season. I plan to go down to the keys and get a grouper charter service going also so I can do it year round. I will partner on that one becuase I do not know shit about those waters nor grouper fishing. My buddy chis will be in charge of that opperation. He knows the deal he grew up doing it. He is currently the Captian of the Emerald princess so he will captain part time and run other captains out on our boats till I can get down there after walleye season. I hope to learn the deal inside two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool, hope it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The good thing about this plan means even in failure I spend all day on a boat with people wanting to have a good tiime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knew a guy in the Army who had a fishing boat  He was from Florida     Told me how great it was  Good luck to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After experiencing this for a couple uears there is no other way to live. This photo shows you what I see every night coming back in.
Click to expand...

Great picture  I'm in a condo on the beach and see some unreal  sun rises   Great place unless you get a hurricane OUCH


----------



## edward37

evenflow1969 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW lol  ever come by Ft Lauderdale give me a buzz  I could hitch a ride    I'm there 6 months a year
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutley will. You like fishing?
Click to expand...

Honestly speaking No   But I know people who take their rods out ,walk into the ocean and fish all day


----------



## edward37

MarathonMike said:


> I never had a "home run" year like that!


I've had one that I'm afraid to show because y'all would think I'm lying


----------



## evenflow1969

edward37 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a "home run" year like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I've had one that I'm afraid to show because y'all would think I'm lying
Click to expand...

PM me with it. I will believe. When you live by the water in a resort area you see money. It is not uncommon for me to sit on a tiarra yaht on my day off. Not my boat mind you but I am invited along just the same, especialy if they are planning to fish or golf some time that day. I am proly most popular when those four man scrambles come along.


----------



## edward37

evenflow1969 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a "home run" year like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I've had one that I'm afraid to show because y'all would think I'm lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM me with it. I will believe. When you live by the water in a resort area you see money. It is not uncommon for me to sit on a tiarra yaht on my day off. Not my boat mind you but I am invited along just the same, especialy if they are planning to fish or golf some time that day. I am proly most popular when those four man scrambles come along.
Click to expand...

I just messaged you


----------



## ChemEngineer

Back to the subject of the thread, gaining $600K in one year.  
The Dow is above 29,000 now and the Trump-hating fools who missed out on this historic gain got what they had coming.  

http://DemocratInsanity.blogsot.com


----------



## ChemEngineer

hjmick said:


> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it (sic) you come of (sic) as a real douche.



*Your eighth grade education is showing again.  It's not pretty.*


----------



## hjmick

ChemEngineer said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it (sic) you come of (sic) as a real douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your eighth grade education is showing again.  It's not pretty.*
Click to expand...



Better hope you never suffer a typo for I shall mock you mercilessly, douche.


----------



## ChemEngineer

hjmick said:


> Better hope you never suffer a typo for I shall mock you mercilessly, douche.




I quiver in my boots, Mister Eighth Grade.  :::::: quiver, quiver::::



> *"I am allergic to piety, it makes me break out in rash judgements." - Penn Jillette
> *




So the homosexual atheist, Penn Jillette, is one of your heroes.   How unsurprising.
Proof There Is No God - one of my eighty or ninety websites.



> *"The man who invented the telescope found out more about heaven than the closed eyes of prayer ever discovered." - Robert G. Ingersoll*




Telescopes do not see heaven.  They see what we euphemistically call "the heavens."
More about both in the website I provided you above.

Incidentally, if you add up all the money you have earned in your life, would it total $600,000?
Please provide readers with your analysis of what constitutes a good investment in the stock market.
_Perhaps _we can learn from you.  Let's see.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Incidentally, if you add up all the money you have earned in your life, would it total $600,000?
Please provide readers with your analysis of what constitutes a good investment in the stock market.
_Perhaps _we can learn from you. Let's see.

hjmick:  "Funny"?  That's it?  "Funny"?  Shall we assume less than $600K lifetime earnings for you, and zero good investment advice in the stock market from you?  Are those "funny"?  Or  just sad.


----------



## eddiew

ChemEngineer said:


> Incidentally, if you add up all the money you have earned in your life, would it total $600,000?
> Please provide readers with your analysis of what constitutes a good investment in the stock market.
> _Perhaps _we can learn from you. Let's see.
> 
> hjmick:  "Funny"?  That's it?  "Funny"?  Shall we assume less than $600K lifetime earnings for you, and zero good investment advice in the stock market from you?  Are those "funny"?  Or  just sad.


I'm up close to 500K THIS MONTH


----------



## ChemEngineer

eddiew said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, if you add up all the money you have earned in your life, would it total $600,000?
> Please provide readers with your analysis of what constitutes a good investment in the stock market.
> _Perhaps _we can learn from you. Let's see.
> 
> hjmick:  "Funny"?  That's it?  "Funny"?  Shall we assume less than $600K lifetime earnings for you, and zero good investment advice in the stock market from you?  Are those "funny"?  Or  just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up close to 500K THIS MONTH
Click to expand...


Well, Eddie, I was asking hjmick, and not surprisingly, he declined to answer anything at all.  But since you volunteered this, why don't you share your wisdom with the crowd and tell us your top five holdings and why you or your advisor selected them.


----------



## eddiew

ChemEngineer said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, if you add up all the money you have earned in your life, would it total $600,000?
> Please provide readers with your analysis of what constitutes a good investment in the stock market.
> _Perhaps _we can learn from you. Let's see.
> 
> hjmick:  "Funny"?  That's it?  "Funny"?  Shall we assume less than $600K lifetime earnings for you, and zero good investment advice in the stock market from you?  Are those "funny"?  Or  just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up close to 500K THIS MONTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Eddie, I was asking hjmick, and not surprisingly, he declined to answer anything at all.  But since you volunteered this, why don't you share your wisdom with the crowd and tell us your top five holdings and why you or your advisor selected them.
Click to expand...

Since you asked   here's a list of all my holdings with AAPL having about 65% of all stock
Add Symbol
Currency in USD

*Symbol

Last Price* *Change* *52-Wk High* *Volume* *High* *Low*
TDOC

101.47 +3.22 102.80 1.581M 102.80 99.66
IONS

61.23 +1.21 86.58 857,229 62.98 61.03
AAPL

317.70 +1.13 319.99 24.466M 319.99 317.31
JD

40.97 +0.91 42.00 15.572M 42.00 40.50
LITE

78.84 +0.76 84.49 1.443M 80.52 78.52
AMAT

63.89 +0.69 64.60 4.882M 64.60 63.62
TMUS

82.48 +0.45 85.22 1.6M 83.03 82.08
SQ

68.70 +0.39 83.20 4.48M 70.04 68.70
BMY

67.42 -0.01 68.34 8.621M 68.34 67.22
ICON

1.4200 -0.1100 5.4000 45,153 1.5300 1.4100
FB

221.32 -0.12 222.75 11.711M 222.75 221.28
FEYE

16.44 -0.12 18.66 2.411M 16.72 16.37
WORK

22.14 -0.17 42.00 3.834M 22.75 22.13
CREE

52.04 -0.26 69.21 818,538 52.94 51.93
MSFT

165.70 -0.80 168.19 21.925M 167.49 165.68
ATVI

60.32 -1.10 61.90 5.123M 61.90 60.24
QCOM

92.97 -1.57 96.17 7.043M 95.39 92.71
LK

43.75 -3.91 51.38


----------



## Likkmee

edward37 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walleye! On lake erie. Only 8 month season. I plan to go down to the keys and get a grouper charter service going also so I can do it year round. I will partner on that one becuase I do not know shit about those waters nor grouper fishing. My buddy chis will be in charge of that opperation. He knows the deal he grew up doing it. He is currently the Captian of the Emerald princess so he will captain part time and run other captains out on our boats till I can get down there after walleye season. I hope to learn the deal inside two years.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, hope it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The good thing about this plan means even in failure I spend all day on a boat with people wanting to have a good tiime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knew a guy in the Army who had a fishing boat  He was from Florida     Told me how great it was  Good luck to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After experiencing this for a couple uears there is no other way to live. This photo shows you what I see every night coming back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great picture  I'm in a condo on the beach and see some unreal  sun rises   Great place unless you get a hurricane OUCH
Click to expand...

BEACH ? Naw


----------



## eddiew

Likkmee said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, hope it works out.
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing about this plan means even in failure I spend all day on a boat with people wanting to have a good tiime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knew a guy in the Army who had a fishing boat  He was from Florida     Told me how great it was  Good luck to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After experiencing this for a couple uears there is no other way to live. This photo shows you what I see every night coming back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great picture  I'm in a condo on the beach and see some unreal  sun rises   Great place unless you get a hurricane OUCH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BEACH ? Naw
Click to expand...

Guess everyones tastes are different  Give me a beautiful beach with great sunrises  and a boat with crap tables near  I'm easy to please


----------



## Likkmee

I have a beach condo in Playa Flamingo,Havent't slept there in a couple years/arbb stuff these days


----------



## eddiew

ChemEngineer said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, if you add up all the money you have earned in your life, would it total $600,000?
> Please provide readers with your analysis of what constitutes a good investment in the stock market.
> _Perhaps _we can learn from you. Let's see.
> 
> hjmick:  "Funny"?  That's it?  "Funny"?  Shall we assume less than $600K lifetime earnings for you, and zero good investment advice in the stock market from you?  Are those "funny"?  Or  just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up close to 500K THIS MONTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Eddie, I was asking hjmick, and not surprisingly, he declined to answer anything at all.  But since you volunteered this, why don't you share your wisdom with the crowd and tell us your top five holdings and why you or your advisor selected them.
Click to expand...

Chem here's a little wisdom for you   I did well last year and so far this year because I did NOTHING


----------



## ChemEngineer

eddiew said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, if you add up all the money you have earned in your life, would it total $600,000?
> Please provide readers with your analysis of what constitutes a good investment in the stock market.
> _Perhaps _we can learn from you. Let's see.
> 
> hjmick:  "Funny"?  That's it?  "Funny"?  Shall we assume less than $600K lifetime earnings for you, and zero good investment advice in the stock market from you?  Are those "funny"?  Or  just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up close to 500K THIS MONTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Eddie, I was asking hjmick, and not surprisingly, he declined to answer anything at all.  But since you volunteered this, why don't you share your wisdom with the crowd and tell us your top five holdings and why you or your advisor selected them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you asked   here's a list of all my holdings with AAPL having about 65% of all stock
> Add Symbol
> Currency in USD
> 
> *Symbol
> 
> Last Price* *Change* *52-Wk High* *Volume* *High* *Low*
> TDOC
> 
> 101.47 +3.22 102.80 1.581M 102.80 99.66
> IONS
> 
> 61.23 +1.21 86.58 857,229 62.98 61.03
> AAPL
> 
> 317.70 +1.13 319.99 24.466M 319.99 317.31
> JD
> 
> 40.97 +0.91 42.00 15.572M 42.00 40.50
> LITE
> 
> 78.84 +0.76 84.49 1.443M 80.52 78.52
> AMAT
> 
> 63.89 +0.69 64.60 4.882M 64.60 63.62
> TMUS
> 
> 82.48 +0.45 85.22 1.6M 83.03 82.08
> SQ
> 
> 68.70 +0.39 83.20 4.48M 70.04 68.70
> BMY
> 
> 67.42 -0.01 68.34 8.621M 68.34 67.22
> ICON
> 
> 1.4200 -0.1100 5.4000 45,153 1.5300 1.4100
> FB
> 
> 221.32 -0.12 222.75 11.711M 222.75 221.28
> FEYE
> 
> 16.44 -0.12 18.66 2.411M 16.72 16.37
> WORK
> 
> 22.14 -0.17 42.00 3.834M 22.75 22.13
> CREE
> 
> 52.04 -0.26 69.21 818,538 52.94 51.93
> MSFT
> 
> 165.70 -0.80 168.19 21.925M 167.49 165.68
> ATVI
> 
> 60.32 -1.10 61.90 5.123M 61.90 60.24
> QCOM
> 
> 92.97 -1.57 96.17 7.043M 95.39 92.71
> LK
> 
> 43.75 -3.91 51.38
Click to expand...


Thank you for your reply.   An acquaintance told me to buy Qualcomm thirty years ago, but he was such an ***hole I paid him no attention.
Imagine buying it at a few dollars, holding on to the insane runup and then bailing out as it fell  off the cliff, only to recover a few years later.

A wonderful friend owned some high tech stock in the amount of $800,000 and made his wife promise him never to sell it.  He passed away at an early age and it plummeted, much to her dismay.  It was the very same one I wanted to buy even before then but my stockbroker (at that time I had one) said it is overpriced so I stayed out, and missed UUUGE gains.  I'll think of the name as my subconscious wanders around over the next few hours.  We all have search engines as our computers do.


----------



## Faun

ChemEngineer said:


> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean


Well more than that. I had stock options in a startup company back during the dot com craze. Could have made even more but the stock started declining before I sold all my shares.


----------



## eddiew

ChemEngineer said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, if you add up all the money you have earned in your life, would it total $600,000?
> Please provide readers with your analysis of what constitutes a good investment in the stock market.
> _Perhaps _we can learn from you. Let's see.
> 
> hjmick:  "Funny"?  That's it?  "Funny"?  Shall we assume less than $600K lifetime earnings for you, and zero good investment advice in the stock market from you?  Are those "funny"?  Or  just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up close to 500K THIS MONTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Eddie, I was asking hjmick, and not surprisingly, he declined to answer anything at all.  But since you volunteered this, why don't you share your wisdom with the crowd and tell us your top five holdings and why you or your advisor selected them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you asked   here's a list of all my holdings with AAPL having about 65% of all stock
> Add Symbol
> Currency in USD
> 
> *Symbol
> 
> Last Price* *Change* *52-Wk High* *Volume* *High* *Low*
> TDOC
> 
> 101.47 +3.22 102.80 1.581M 102.80 99.66
> IONS
> 
> 61.23 +1.21 86.58 857,229 62.98 61.03
> AAPL
> 
> 317.70 +1.13 319.99 24.466M 319.99 317.31
> JD
> 
> 40.97 +0.91 42.00 15.572M 42.00 40.50
> LITE
> 
> 78.84 +0.76 84.49 1.443M 80.52 78.52
> AMAT
> 
> 63.89 +0.69 64.60 4.882M 64.60 63.62
> TMUS
> 
> 82.48 +0.45 85.22 1.6M 83.03 82.08
> SQ
> 
> 68.70 +0.39 83.20 4.48M 70.04 68.70
> BMY
> 
> 67.42 -0.01 68.34 8.621M 68.34 67.22
> ICON
> 
> 1.4200 -0.1100 5.4000 45,153 1.5300 1.4100
> FB
> 
> 221.32 -0.12 222.75 11.711M 222.75 221.28
> FEYE
> 
> 16.44 -0.12 18.66 2.411M 16.72 16.37
> WORK
> 
> 22.14 -0.17 42.00 3.834M 22.75 22.13
> CREE
> 
> 52.04 -0.26 69.21 818,538 52.94 51.93
> MSFT
> 
> 165.70 -0.80 168.19 21.925M 167.49 165.68
> ATVI
> 
> 60.32 -1.10 61.90 5.123M 61.90 60.24
> QCOM
> 
> 92.97 -1.57 96.17 7.043M 95.39 92.71
> LK
> 
> 43.75 -3.91 51.38
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply.   An acquaintance told me to buy Qualcomm thirty years ago, but he was such an ***hole I paid him no attention.
> Imagine buying it at a few dollars, holding on to the insane runup and then bailing out as it fell  off the cliff, only to recover a few years later.
> 
> A wonderful friend owned some high tech stock in the amount of $800,000 and made his wife promise him never to sell it.  He passed away at an early age and it plummeted, much to her dismay.  It was the very same one I wanted to buy even before then but my stockbroker (at that time I had one) said it is overpriced so I stayed out, and missed UUUGE gains.  I'll think of the name as my subconscious wanders around over the next few hours.  We all have search engines as our computers do.
Click to expand...

Chem 4 or so years ago I had a couple 1000 ADBE Bought at 29 went to 30 ,31 Hung around that for 6 or so months Sold it for small loss or gain  Think I see it go by at 350 or so now   So when I say sometimes the smartest thing is to do nothing it's a painful lesson I learned


----------



## ChemEngineer

ChemEngineer said:


> A wonderful friend owned some high tech stock in the amount of $800,000 and made his wife promise him never to sell it.  He passed away at an early age and it plummeted, much to her dismay.  It was the very same one I wanted to buy even before then but my stockbroker (at that time I had one) said it is overpriced so I stayed out, and missed UUUGE gains.  I'll think of the name as my subconscious wanders around over the next few hours.  We all have search engines as our computers do.



Big company.  They make servers I believe.  Skyrocketed and then plummeted.  Help me people.
Starts with a "C"?


----------



## ChemEngineer

eddiew said:


> Chem 4 or so years ago I had a couple 1000 ADBE Bought at 29 went to 30 ,31 Hung around that for 6 or so months Sold it for small loss or gain  Think I see it go by at 350 or so now   So when I say sometimes the smartest thing is to do nothing it's a painful lesson I learned



I had 144 apartment units in escrow for One Mil.  with the Resolution Trust Company. Seven years old.  Less than the value of the land.  Got cold feet and cancelled the escrow and regret my stupidity every day.
But money is nothing compared to other woes, as everyone reading this knows.


----------



## eddiew

ChemEngineer said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A wonderful friend owned some high tech stock in the amount of $800,000 and made his wife promise him never to sell it.  He passed away at an early age and it plummeted, much to her dismay.  It was the very same one I wanted to buy even before then but my stockbroker (at that time I had one) said it is overpriced so I stayed out, and missed UUUGE gains.  I'll think of the name as my subconscious wanders around over the next few hours.  We all have search engines as our computers do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big company.  They make servers I believe.  Skyrocketed and then plummeted.  Help me people.
> Starts with a "C"?
Click to expand...

Cisco?


----------



## ChemEngineer

eddiew said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A wonderful friend owned some high tech stock in the amount of $800,000 and made his wife promise him never to sell it.  He passed away at an early age and it plummeted, much to her dismay.  It was the very same one I wanted to buy even before then but my stockbroker (at that time I had one) said it is overpriced so I stayed out, and missed UUUGE gains.  I'll think of the name as my subconscious wanders around over the next few hours.  We all have search engines as our computers do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big company.  They make servers I believe.  Skyrocketed and then plummeted.  Help me people.
> Starts with a "C"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cisco?
Click to expand...


BINGO!!!
I had a hunch on Cisco but my broker told me it was overpriced.... in 1980...

I later wrote to Cisco advising them not to spend billions buying smaller companies at outrageous P/E ratios but they ignored me without so much as a reply.  They continued their follies and it tanked big time.
Then I opened an account at whatsisname's investment service, the guy who writes a column for Forbes.  Advertises all over television and print media.  He does okay but I kept other accounts including my wife's separate to save his 1.5% commission.  After he ignored my advice three times, to his extreme detriment, and after my investments outperformed his modified portfolio (I insisted on 60 stocks max, his model was 80), I withdrew.   I asked why his model portfolio was very different from his Forbes recommendations.  His answer:  "My best advice is for clients" (not Forbes).  Ken Fisher, that's the guy.
Told him to divest from companies investing in terrorist sponsoring nations, as recommended by WSJ. 
He said NO and I insisted on getting my money out of TOT.  They bought the Australian firm in its place and while TOT went up 20% the following year, the Aussie company was up 50%.
Told him to get out of Japan where he was overweight according to his own metric.  Said get into Brazil Fund which he had zero of.  Ignored both as Japan Fund continued to decline and Brazil soared.

His clients would have prospered very greatly but NOOOO, Ken is the "expert."

You can look it all up.


----------



## Westender

I did in one day back about 15 years ago, not sure exactly what day it was. I own 4 lots and 2 rental houses 2 blocks from the gulf in Inlet Beach. Lots were selling around $40,000 each. One day a real estate agent knocks on my door and had researched who owned the lots and told me they could get me $170,000 each. Of course I thought they were crazy until she showed me the lot behind me sold for $169,900. Not sure of the day but that lot that I almost bought for $35,000 (it was 1 block further from beach than mine) sold for 170 and never saw a price tag of anything between 35 and 170. That was a hell of a bubble.


----------



## ChemEngineer

ChemEngineer said:


> Cisco?



BINGO!!!
I had a hunch on Cisco but my broker told me it was overpriced.... in 1980...

I later wrote to Cisco advising them not to spend billions buying smaller companies at outrageous P/E ratios but they ignored me without so much as a reply.  They continued their follies and it tanked big time.
Then I opened an account at whatsisname's investment service, the guy who writes a column for Forbes.  Advertises all over television and print media.  He does okay but I kept other accounts including my wife's separate to save his 1.5% commission.  After he ignored my advice three times, to his extreme detriment, and after my investments outperformed his modified portfolio (I insisted on 60 stocks max, his model was 80), I withdrew.   I asked why his model portfolio was very different from his Forbes recommendations.  His answer:  "My best advice is for clients" (not Forbes).  Ken Fisher, that's the guy.
Told him to divest from companies investing in terrorist sponsoring nations, as recommended by WSJ.
He said NO and I insisted on getting my money out of TOT.  They bought the Australian firm in its place and while TOT went up 20% the following year, the Aussie company was up 50%.
Told him to get out of Japan where he was overweight according to his own metric.  Said get into Brazil Fund which he had zero of.  Ignored both as Japan Fund continued to decline and Brazil soared.

His clients would have prospered very greatly but NOOOO, Ken is the "expert."

You can look it all up.[/QUOTE]

The company Fisher Investments put me into after I demanded that they sell my TOT was BHP.  It went crazy for a year or two. Way better than TOT which was up a paltry 20% annually.


----------



## Ken Mac

hjmick said:


> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it you come of as a real douche.



Envy is ugly.  

Good for you OP!  That's awesome!  We should celebrate success.  If we don't, it's because of envy.  There is no other option.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Ken Mac said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it you come of (sic) as a real douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envy is ugly.
> 
> Good for you OP!  That's awesome!  We should celebrate success.  If we don't, it's because of envy.  There is no other option.
Click to expand...


Ken Mac may God bless you and expand your territory.  hjmick obviously doesn't know the  difference between "of" and "off."

So what if I'm bragging.  Grandparents do that every day of the week, to the delight of everyone listening... except those like hjmick, poor pathetic thing.

Incidentally, envy is much worse than ugly.  It's a sin.  Thou shalt not covet anything that is thy neighbors.  But covetousness is a plank in the Democrat platform, just as is lying, you racist Nazi fascist.   Democrats always claim they're better, more moral, and smarter than you and if you disagree, they simply call you racist, fascist, Nazi bigot who is by the way greedy and mean-spirited.


----------



## hjmick

Ken Mac said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it you come of as a real douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envy is ugly.
> 
> Good for you OP!  That's awesome!  We should celebrate success.  If we don't, it's because of envy.  There is no other option.
Click to expand...



No envy, there is no reason for me to be envious. I just don't like braggarts.


But hey, thanks for playing, sparky.


----------



## Ken Mac

hjmick said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it you come of as a real douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envy is ugly.
> 
> Good for you OP!  That's awesome!  We should celebrate success.  If we don't, it's because of envy.  There is no other option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No envy, there is no reason for me to be envious. I just don't like braggarts.
> 
> 
> But hey, thanks for playing, sparky.
Click to expand...


You're assuming they are bragging based on your world view.  They actually may only feel they are sharing their success with others.  Your world view is one of envy because you consider it bragging.

I love playing this game.

Your turn.


----------



## anynameyouwish

ChemEngineer said:


> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean




chicken feed.

look, if you need money just ask.....

whatdya need?  a mill?
2?


----------



## Dick Foster

ChemEngineer said:


> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean


Hell when the company I worked for went public I made 2 or 3 million in one day. 
The hard part was having to sit on it because as an insider I was locked up. During the lockup period, dot com bust two came along and I wasn't so paper rich anymore so I forgot about all those fancey cars I'd been shopping for. 
Eventually  I got my money but there were many ups and downs along the way. 

But to answer your question yes. I've even paid that much in taxes in one year and it was very friggin painful indeed.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Dick Foster said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> Hell when the company I worked for went public I made 2 or 3 million in one day.
> The hard part was having to sit on it because as an insider I was locked up. During the lockup period, dot com bust two came along and I wasn't so paper rich anymore so I forgot about all those fancey cars I'd been shopping for.
> Eventually  I got my money but there were many ups and downs along the way.
> 
> But to answer your question yes. I've even paid that much in taxes in one year and it was very friggin painful indeed.
Click to expand...



I am positive that NOBODY posting lunacies on this board is a millionaire unless they inherited it.

if, with millions of dollars, the best you can do is post lunacies on a message board then you are seriously wasting your time


----------



## eddiew

anynameyouwish said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> Hell when the company I worked for went public I made 2 or 3 million in one day.
> The hard part was having to sit on it because as an insider I was locked up. During the lockup period, dot com bust two came along and I wasn't so paper rich anymore so I forgot about all those fancey cars I'd been shopping for.
> Eventually  I got my money but there were many ups and downs along the way.
> 
> But to answer your question yes. I've even paid that much in taxes in one year and it was very friggin painful indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am positive that NOBODY posting lunacies on this board is a millionaire unless they inherited it.
> 
> if, with millions of dollars, the best you can do is post lunacies on a message board then you are seriously wasting your time
Click to expand...

You're wrong  and I'm perfectly sane,  but I don't post lunacies


----------



## ChemEngineer

hjmick said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it you come of as a real douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envy is ugly.
> 
> Good for you OP!  That's awesome!  We should celebrate success.  If we don't, it's because of envy.  There is no other option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No envy, there is no reason for me to be envious. I just don't like braggarts.
> 
> But hey, thanks for playing, sparky.
Click to expand...


And I don't like weak, envious boys.  Cowboy up, instead of being a pu$$y.


----------



## eddiew

+$95,662.23 (1.08%)
Day Change
+$1,185,922.68 (15.19%)
YTD Change


----------



## Dick Foster

ChemEngineer said:


> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean


Oh yeah I became an instant millionaire when the company I was working for went public. A typical Silicon Valley rags to ritches story and quite common in that neck of the woods back then. Although it was on the tail end of the Silicon Valley story at least for semiconductor makers it was. There just ain't no more silicon in silicon valley.


----------



## eddiew

eddiew said:


> +$95,662.23 (1.08%)
> Day Change
> +$1,185,922.68 (15.19%)
> YTD Change


18000 shares of aapl for 6 or so years helped   had it when it split  at 92


----------



## Ken Mac

anynameyouwish said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> Hell when the company I worked for went public I made 2 or 3 million in one day.
> The hard part was having to sit on it because as an insider I was locked up. During the lockup period, dot com bust two came along and I wasn't so paper rich anymore so I forgot about all those fancey cars I'd been shopping for.
> Eventually  I got my money but there were many ups and downs along the way.
> 
> But to answer your question yes. I've even paid that much in taxes in one year and it was very friggin painful indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am positive that NOBODY posting lunacies on this board is a millionaire unless they inherited it.
> 
> if, with millions of dollars, the best you can do is post lunacies on a message board then you are seriously wasting your time
Click to expand...


Please tell me what I ought to be doing then?  Does money equate to doing things that waste less time?  Is wasting time something that someone ought not to do?  How does money and wasting time relate?

Or - Do I not post lunacies, as well.

Please to tell.  I need to know what I ought to be doing.

Best,

Self made multimillionaire


----------



## Ken Mac

eddiew said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, if you add up all the money you have earned in your life, would it total $600,000?
> Please provide readers with your analysis of what constitutes a good investment in the stock market.
> _Perhaps _we can learn from you. Let's see.
> 
> hjmick:  "Funny"?  That's it?  "Funny"?  Shall we assume less than $600K lifetime earnings for you, and zero good investment advice in the stock market from you?  Are those "funny"?  Or  just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up close to 500K THIS MONTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Eddie, I was asking hjmick, and not surprisingly, he declined to answer anything at all.  But since you volunteered this, why don't you share your wisdom with the crowd and tell us your top five holdings and why you or your advisor selected them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you asked   here's a list of all my holdings with AAPL having about 65% of all stock
> Add Symbol
> Currency in USD
> 
> *Symbol
> 
> Last Price* *Change* *52-Wk High* *Volume* *High* *Low*
> TDOC
> 
> 101.47 +3.22 102.80 1.581M 102.80 99.66
> IONS
> 
> 61.23 +1.21 86.58 857,229 62.98 61.03
> AAPL
> 
> 317.70 +1.13 319.99 24.466M 319.99 317.31
> JD
> 
> 40.97 +0.91 42.00 15.572M 42.00 40.50
> LITE
> 
> 78.84 +0.76 84.49 1.443M 80.52 78.52
> AMAT
> 
> 63.89 +0.69 64.60 4.882M 64.60 63.62
> TMUS
> 
> 82.48 +0.45 85.22 1.6M 83.03 82.08
> SQ
> 
> 68.70 +0.39 83.20 4.48M 70.04 68.70
> BMY
> 
> 67.42 -0.01 68.34 8.621M 68.34 67.22
> ICON
> 
> 1.4200 -0.1100 5.4000 45,153 1.5300 1.4100
> FB
> 
> 221.32 -0.12 222.75 11.711M 222.75 221.28
> FEYE
> 
> 16.44 -0.12 18.66 2.411M 16.72 16.37
> WORK
> 
> 22.14 -0.17 42.00 3.834M 22.75 22.13
> CREE
> 
> 52.04 -0.26 69.21 818,538 52.94 51.93
> MSFT
> 
> 165.70 -0.80 168.19 21.925M 167.49 165.68
> ATVI
> 
> 60.32 -1.10 61.90 5.123M 61.90 60.24
> QCOM
> 
> 92.97 -1.57 96.17 7.043M 95.39 92.71
> LK
> 
> 43.75 -3.91 51.38
Click to expand...


Solid list you have there.  MSFT, AMAT, AAPL and others as well.

I bought AAPL in 2007.  it took over my portfolio and was 80% of it at one point.  I trimmed and expanded into others including FB after it started showing monetization of it's mobil platform (around $29).  Sold all FB recently as I don't see any more room for growth and in this messed up environment, advertising is one of the places budget cutting begins.  I've owned AMZN for about 8 years and it is now the highest percentage in my portfolio. GMCR is where I made a 14X and moved retirement up by about 10 years.

Maybe you should consider AMD or NVDA at some point.  Just a thought.


----------



## Ken Mac

eddiew said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, if you add up all the money you have earned in your life, would it total $600,000?
> Please provide readers with your analysis of what constitutes a good investment in the stock market.
> _Perhaps _we can learn from you. Let's see.
> 
> hjmick:  "Funny"?  That's it?  "Funny"?  Shall we assume less than $600K lifetime earnings for you, and zero good investment advice in the stock market from you?  Are those "funny"?  Or  just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up close to 500K THIS MONTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Eddie, I was asking hjmick, and not surprisingly, he declined to answer anything at all.  But since you volunteered this, why don't you share your wisdom with the crowd and tell us your top five holdings and why you or your advisor selected them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chem here's a little wisdom for you   I did well last year and so far this year because I did NOTHING
Click to expand...


When I do a scrub of my performance, I always find out that I'm trading too often and if I just displayed a little more self-discipline I would have fared better.  Th


----------



## eddiew

Kenny  one reason for my success is I DID NOTHING     I held and added to AAPL FB and MSFT for years  along with a few others  Got lucky


----------



## eddiew

Ken Mac said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, if you add up all the money you have earned in your life, would it total $600,000?
> Please provide readers with your analysis of what constitutes a good investment in the stock market.
> _Perhaps _we can learn from you. Let's see.
> 
> hjmick:  "Funny"?  That's it?  "Funny"?  Shall we assume less than $600K lifetime earnings for you, and zero good investment advice in the stock market from you?  Are those "funny"?  Or  just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up close to 500K THIS MONTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Eddie, I was asking hjmick, and not surprisingly, he declined to answer anything at all.  But since you volunteered this, why don't you share your wisdom with the crowd and tell us your top five holdings and why you or your advisor selected them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you asked   here's a list of all my holdings with AAPL having about 65% of all stock
> Add Symbol
> Currency in USD
> 
> *Symbol
> 
> Last Price* *Change* *52-Wk High* *Volume* *High* *Low*
> TDOC
> 
> 101.47 +3.22 102.80 1.581M 102.80 99.66
> IONS
> 
> 61.23 +1.21 86.58 857,229 62.98 61.03
> AAPL
> 
> 317.70 +1.13 319.99 24.466M 319.99 317.31
> JD
> 
> 40.97 +0.91 42.00 15.572M 42.00 40.50
> LITE
> 
> 78.84 +0.76 84.49 1.443M 80.52 78.52
> AMAT
> 
> 63.89 +0.69 64.60 4.882M 64.60 63.62
> TMUS
> 
> 82.48 +0.45 85.22 1.6M 83.03 82.08
> SQ
> 
> 68.70 +0.39 83.20 4.48M 70.04 68.70
> BMY
> 
> 67.42 -0.01 68.34 8.621M 68.34 67.22
> ICON
> 
> 1.4200 -0.1100 5.4000 45,153 1.5300 1.4100
> FB
> 
> 221.32 -0.12 222.75 11.711M 222.75 221.28
> FEYE
> 
> 16.44 -0.12 18.66 2.411M 16.72 16.37
> WORK
> 
> 22.14 -0.17 42.00 3.834M 22.75 22.13
> CREE
> 
> 52.04 -0.26 69.21 818,538 52.94 51.93
> MSFT
> 
> 165.70 -0.80 168.19 21.925M 167.49 165.68
> ATVI
> 
> 60.32 -1.10 61.90 5.123M 61.90 60.24
> QCOM
> 
> 92.97 -1.57 96.17 7.043M 95.39 92.71
> LK
> 
> 43.75 -3.91 51.38
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solid list you have there.  MSFT, AMAT, AAPL and others as well.
> 
> I bought AAPL in 2007.  it took over my portfolio and was 80% of it at one point.  I trimmed and expanded into others including FB after it started showing monetization of it's mobil platform (around $29).  Sold all FB recently as I don't see any more room for growth and in this messed up environment, advertising is one of the places budget cutting begins.  I've owned AMZN for about 8 years and it is now the highest percentage in my portfolio. GMCR is where I made a 14X and moved retirement up by about 10 years.
> 
> Maybe you should consider AMD or NVDA at some point.  Just a thought.
Click to expand...

had amd sold way to early  And have nvda and coup now   you did great   congrats


----------



## Picaro

Did more than that, in 2002, 2007, and 2014; won over $414,000, $531,000, and $702,000 in those years gambling, respectively, on top of other incomes. Harder to do today, with Asians and Mexicans moving away from poker to other games gaining in popularity. Most of them believe in luck, and play crazily; you're almost guaranteed to come out ahead if you can buy into a poker game with those demographics.

Regular  gambling in Vegas or the Bahamas is much better than gambling on stocks; it's more fun, and you get your returns quickly don't have to waste big parts of your life reading tout sheets and other boring crap all the time.


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik

I think that what is important is the base on which that $600,000 was earned. If you started the year with $6 Billion and earned $600,000, you're only making 0.01%, less than even savings accounts or T-Bills pay today. However, if you started with $600,000 and doubled your money in a year, that's spectacular!


----------



## ChemEngineer

Pavel Svinchnik said:


> I think that what is important is the base on which that $600,000 was earned. If you started the year with $6 Billion and earned $600,000, you're only making 0.01%, less than even savings accounts or T-Bills pay today. However, if you started with $600,000 and doubled your money in a year, that's spectacular!



You are precisely correct, Pavel.  I did far better than any general index, let's just leave it at that.
When I started junior college in Southern California, I  vividly recall my first trip through the lunch line after walking two miles to school.  There was a wicker plate with red apples in it.  They were marked 10 cents each.  I didn't have a  dime and went hungry that day.  That hasn't happened lately.
Along the way, we took my mother and inlaws to Hawaii several times, to Europe several times, my older brothers and sister and their spouses to Europe, and then my wife took her five younger sisters to Paris  and years later to Hawaii.  Some of the best money we spent was on loved ones.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

It wasn't my personal accounts but I made over one mil in 29 days for a former employer.

Of course they had the money to take the gamble but it was a thrill. Back when coal was king.  Streaking on the upside and then it split. It was beautiful....a trader's perfect storm.

Find a Wall St favorite child and swing trade on it. Play the game. That commission was delicious


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Cellblock2429 said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
Click to expand...


My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.


----------



## Cellblock2429

SassyIrishLass said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
Click to expand...

/———/ Care to share the stock?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Andylusion said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it you come of as a real douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I would hope rather that it would motivate people to buy investments.
Click to expand...


It just motivates people to be a lying sack of shit just like him!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

After reading this thread, I have decided to be honest with you.  I am working on my second million as we speak.


I gave up on the first million many years ago when I joined the military and then became a public school teacher.

I think most of you are as just as full of shit as my claim!


----------



## hjmick

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> After reading this thread, I have decided to be honest with you.  I am working on my second million as we speak.
> 
> 
> I gave up on the first million many years ago when I joined the military and then became a public school teacher.
> 
> I think most of you are as just as full of shit as my claim!




What's the old joke?

They say the second million is easier that the first, so I started working on that first...


----------



## Andylusion

ChemEngineer said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A wonderful friend owned some high tech stock in the amount of $800,000 and made his wife promise him never to sell it.  He passed away at an early age and it plummeted, much to her dismay.  It was the very same one I wanted to buy even before then but my stockbroker (at that time I had one) said it is overpriced so I stayed out, and missed UUUGE gains.  I'll think of the name as my subconscious wanders around over the next few hours.  We all have search engines as our computers do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big company.  They make servers I believe.  Skyrocketed and then plummeted.  Help me people.
> Starts with a "C"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cisco?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BINGO!!!
> I had a hunch on Cisco but my broker told me it was overpriced.... in 1980...
> 
> I later wrote to Cisco advising them not to spend billions buying smaller companies at outrageous P/E ratios but they ignored me without so much as a reply.  They continued their follies and it tanked big time.
> Then I opened an account at whatsisname's investment service, the guy who writes a column for Forbes.  Advertises all over television and print media.  He does okay but I kept other accounts including my wife's separate to save his 1.5% commission.  After he ignored my advice three times, to his extreme detriment, and after my investments outperformed his modified portfolio (I insisted on 60 stocks max, his model was 80), I withdrew.   I asked why his model portfolio was very different from his Forbes recommendations.  His answer:  "My best advice is for clients" (not Forbes).  Ken Fisher, that's the guy.
> Told him to divest from companies investing in terrorist sponsoring nations, as recommended by WSJ.
> He said NO and I insisted on getting my money out of TOT.  They bought the Australian firm in its place and while TOT went up 20% the following year, the Aussie company was up 50%.
> Told him to get out of Japan where he was overweight according to his own metric.  Said get into Brazil Fund which he had zero of.  Ignored both as Japan Fund continued to decline and Brazil soared.
> 
> His clients would have prospered very greatly but NOOOO, Ken is the "expert."
> 
> You can look it all up.
Click to expand...


awwww bugger.   You are kidding.  You owned Cisco stock when they were small?   Oh, that hurts.   That really hurts.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Andylusion said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A wonderful friend owned some high tech stock in the amount of $800,000 and made his wife promise him never to sell it.  He passed away at an early age and it plummeted, much to her dismay.  It was the very same one I wanted to buy even before then but my stockbroker (at that time I had one) said it is overpriced so I stayed out, and missed UUUGE gains.  I'll think of the name as my subconscious wanders around over the next few hours.  We all have search engines as our computers do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big company.  They make servers I believe.  Skyrocketed and then plummeted.  Help me people.
> Starts with a "C"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cisco?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BINGO!!!
> I had a hunch on Cisco but my broker told me it was overpriced.... in 1980...
> 
> I later wrote to Cisco advising them not to spend billions buying smaller companies at outrageous P/E ratios but they ignored me without so much as a reply.  They continued their follies and it tanked big time.
> Then I opened an account at whatsisname's investment service, the guy who writes a column for Forbes.  Advertises all over television and print media.  He does okay but I kept other accounts including my wife's separate to save his 1.5% commission.  After he ignored my advice three times, to his extreme detriment, and after my investments outperformed his modified portfolio (I insisted on 60 stocks max, his model was 80), I withdrew.   I asked why his model portfolio was very different from his Forbes recommendations.  His answer:  "My best advice is for clients" (not Forbes).  Ken Fisher, that's the guy.
> Told him to divest from companies investing in terrorist sponsoring nations, as recommended by WSJ.
> He said NO and I insisted on getting my money out of TOT.  They bought the Australian firm in its place and while TOT went up 20% the following year, the Aussie company was up 50%.
> Told him to get out of Japan where he was overweight according to his own metric.  Said get into Brazil Fund which he had zero of.  Ignored both as Japan Fund continued to decline and Brazil soared.
> 
> His clients would have prospered very greatly but NOOOO, Ken is the "expert."
> 
> You can look it all up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwww bugger.   You are kidding.  You owned Cisco stock when they were small?   Oh, that hurts.   That really hurts.
Click to expand...


I wanted to buy Cisco decades ago, when it would have been a steal. But my broker, then, said it was "overpriced" so I listened to the "expert."  Bad move on my part.
No, it doesn't hurt one bit.  What really hurts is more than I can bear to say.   I will never be happy again in my life.


----------



## Andylusion

hjmick said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's bragging even if you did do it.
> 
> And it you come of as a real douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envy is ugly.
> 
> Good for you OP!  That's awesome!  We should celebrate success.  If we don't, it's because of envy.  There is no other option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No envy, there is no reason for me to be envious. I just don't like braggarts.
> 
> 
> But hey, thanks for playing, sparky.
Click to expand...


I'm not bragging though.   My only purpose is to get more people to invest in their future.   That's it.

And I can't speak for other posters but I wager most are the same.

Besides that, I can promise you that absolutely nothing else in my life is worth bragging over.   If I could trade every dollar in my 401K and IRA, to fix the real parts of my life that matter, I'd give it all away.  I've been living in December my whole life.

But you can not buy a fix for life.   Nevertheless, I have seen people who didn't save for retirement.   People who have nothing to show for their 70 years of living.   I've seen the people who have nothing, but to wait for government to send them a check, so they can live the life of someone in object poverty until they die.

That makes me sad.     It is very sad.   And if I can convinced one guy on here to invest correctly for retirement, by saying "hey... my investments are paying off"  then I think that is a good thing, not only for that specific person, but for society in general.


----------



## Andylusion

anynameyouwish said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> Hell when the company I worked for went public I made 2 or 3 million in one day.
> The hard part was having to sit on it because as an insider I was locked up. During the lockup period, dot com bust two came along and I wasn't so paper rich anymore so I forgot about all those fancey cars I'd been shopping for.
> Eventually  I got my money but there were many ups and downs along the way.
> 
> But to answer your question yes. I've even paid that much in taxes in one year and it was very friggin painful indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am positive that NOBODY posting lunacies on this board is a millionaire unless they inherited it.
> 
> if, with millions of dollars, the best you can do is post lunacies on a message board then you are seriously wasting your time
Click to expand...


Have you read the book "millionaire next door"?

My parents are millionaires.  It's not that uncommon.


----------



## eddiew

my children will be


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Cellblock2429 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Care to share the stock?
Click to expand...


Think hydrogen fuel cells and look up who Amazon, Walmart, auto makers and others are contracting with. It was trading at .94 two years ago, recently hit 5.00 plus, fell back on the coronavirus to down around 2.90 and is back up around 4.13 now. But the highs and low swings have been very profitable...swing trading is a different animal. Not for the timid but long term growth looks excellent also


----------



## Cellblock2429

SassyIrishLass said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Care to share the stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think hydrogen fuel cells and look up who Amazon, Walmart, auto makers and others are contracting with. It was trading at .94 two years ago, recently hit 5.00 plus, fell back on the coronavirus to down around 2.90 and is back up around 4.13 now. But the highs and low swings have been very profitable...swing trading is a different animal. Not for the timid but long term growth looks excellent also
Click to expand...

/——/ I’m an option trader and understand swing trading, I do it with some 3 times ETFs like TNA. But I trade the inverse TZA too. When it drops back to the mid thirties buy a hundred shares. Then wait till the next market down turn and sell the TZA and buy TNA .

The more people who are aware of a great stock, the stronger the trading. Keeping it a secret doesn’t accomplish anything, but thanks  for the clues.
I found this 5 Things Fuel Cell Investors Need to Know | The Motley Fool


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Cellblock2429 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Care to share the stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think hydrogen fuel cells and look up who Amazon, Walmart, auto makers and others are contracting with. It was trading at .94 two years ago, recently hit 5.00 plus, fell back on the coronavirus to down around 2.90 and is back up around 4.13 now. But the highs and low swings have been very profitable...swing trading is a different animal. Not for the timid but long term growth looks excellent also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m an option trader and understand swing trading, I do it with some 3 times ETFs like TNA. But I trade the inverse TZA too. When it drops back to the mid thirties buy a hundred shares. Then wait till the next market down turn and sell the TZA and buy TNA .
> 
> The more people who are aware of a great stock, the stronger the trading. Keeping it a secret doesn’t accomplish anything, but thanks  for the clues.
> I found this 5 Things Fuel Cell Investors Need to Know | The Motley Fool
Click to expand...


You're welcome and I have a general rule I never divulge what holdings I'm trading on. Too many times I've been blamed because people jump in and have no clue what they're doing. Swing trading is a different animal and some stocks won't work with it while others do.

My all time favorite was Patriot Coal (PCX) I worked that baby for about two years and it was a swing trader's dream. One and two dollar swings weekly. I miss that one easy money once I locked into the cycles. It was my first high volume holding.

Reading you, you're no fool and know the ropes. If I get onto a good one I'll let you know


----------



## Dick Foster

SassyIrishLass said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Care to share the stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think hydrogen fuel cells and look up who Amazon, Walmart, auto makers and others are contracting with. It was trading at .94 two years ago, recently hit 5.00 plus, fell back on the coronavirus to down around 2.90 and is back up around 4.13 now. But the highs and low swings have been very profitable...swing trading is a different animal. Not for the timid but long term growth looks excellent also
Click to expand...

Where does the hydrogen come from? Today it comes from fossil fuels mainly so currently it's a non starter in my book. It's like electric cars which do nothing but move the pollution from burning fossil fuels to someplace else and loosing efficiency in the process so the net impact is more fuel burned to do the same or less work thus a net increase in pollution.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Dick Foster said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Care to share the stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think hydrogen fuel cells and look up who Amazon, Walmart, auto makers and others are contracting with. It was trading at .94 two years ago, recently hit 5.00 plus, fell back on the coronavirus to down around 2.90 and is back up around 4.13 now. But the highs and low swings have been very profitable...swing trading is a different animal. Not for the timid but long term growth looks excellent also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does the hydrogen come from? Today it comes from fossil fuels mainly so currently it's a non starter in my book. It's like electric cars which do nothing but move the pollution from burning fossil fuels to someplace else and loosing efficiency in the process so the net impact is more fuel burned to do the same or less work thus a net increase in pollution.
Click to expand...


It makes little difference to me where it comes from, I'm only interested in what the holding does with it to make me money.

Hell I made a fortune off coal. 

That's investing


----------



## Cellblock2429

SassyIrishLass said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Care to share the stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think hydrogen fuel cells and look up who Amazon, Walmart, auto makers and others are contracting with. It was trading at .94 two years ago, recently hit 5.00 plus, fell back on the coronavirus to down around 2.90 and is back up around 4.13 now. But the highs and low swings have been very profitable...swing trading is a different animal. Not for the timid but long term growth looks excellent also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m an option trader and understand swing trading, I do it with some 3 times ETFs like TNA. But I trade the inverse TZA too. When it drops back to the mid thirties buy a hundred shares. Then wait till the next market down turn and sell the TZA and buy TNA .
> 
> The more people who are aware of a great stock, the stronger the trading. Keeping it a secret doesn’t accomplish anything, but thanks  for the clues.
> I found this 5 Things Fuel Cell Investors Need to Know | The Motley Fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome and I have a general rule I never divulge what holdings I'm trading on. Too many times I've been blamed because people jump in and have no clue what they're doing. Swing trading is a different animal and some stocks won't work with it while others do.
> 
> My all time favorite was Patriot Coal (PCX) I worked that baby for about two years and it was a swing trader's dream. One and two dollar swings weekly. I miss that one easy money once I locked into the cycles. It was my first high volume holding.
> 
> Reading you, you're no fool and know the ropes. If I get onto a good one I'll let you know
Click to expand...

/—-/ Do you enhance your swing trades by selling covered calls at the money or do you just sell the stock?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Cellblock2429 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Care to share the stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think hydrogen fuel cells and look up who Amazon, Walmart, auto makers and others are contracting with. It was trading at .94 two years ago, recently hit 5.00 plus, fell back on the coronavirus to down around 2.90 and is back up around 4.13 now. But the highs and low swings have been very profitable...swing trading is a different animal. Not for the timid but long term growth looks excellent also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m an option trader and understand swing trading, I do it with some 3 times ETFs like TNA. But I trade the inverse TZA too. When it drops back to the mid thirties buy a hundred shares. Then wait till the next market down turn and sell the TZA and buy TNA .
> 
> The more people who are aware of a great stock, the stronger the trading. Keeping it a secret doesn’t accomplish anything, but thanks  for the clues.
> I found this 5 Things Fuel Cell Investors Need to Know | The Motley Fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome and I have a general rule I never divulge what holdings I'm trading on. Too many times I've been blamed because people jump in and have no clue what they're doing. Swing trading is a different animal and some stocks won't work with it while others do.
> 
> My all time favorite was Patriot Coal (PCX) I worked that baby for about two years and it was a swing trader's dream. One and two dollar swings weekly. I miss that one easy money once I locked into the cycles. It was my first high volume holding.
> 
> Reading you, you're no fool and know the ropes. If I get onto a good one I'll let you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Do you enhance your swing trades by selling covered calls at the money or do you just sell the stock?
Click to expand...


I've tinkerd with puts and calls but it's rare. Take a look at ENB if you deal with that. I swung on it for a little while but it wasn't giving me the swings I needed. Still in it but going long


----------



## two_iron

SassyIrishLass said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Care to share the stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think hydrogen fuel cells and look up who Amazon, Walmart, auto makers and others are contracting with. It was trading at .94 two years ago, recently hit 5.00 plus, fell back on the coronavirus to down around 2.90 and is back up around 4.13 now. But the highs and low swings have been very profitable...swing trading is a different animal. Not for the timid but long term growth looks excellent also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m an option trader and understand swing trading, I do it with some 3 times ETFs like TNA. But I trade the inverse TZA too. When it drops back to the mid thirties buy a hundred shares. Then wait till the next market down turn and sell the TZA and buy TNA .
> 
> The more people who are aware of a great stock, the stronger the trading. Keeping it a secret doesn’t accomplish anything, but thanks  for the clues.
> I found this 5 Things Fuel Cell Investors Need to Know | The Motley Fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome and I have a general rule I never divulge what holdings I'm trading on. Too many times I've been blamed because people jump in and have no clue what they're doing. Swing trading is a different animal and some stocks won't work with it while others do.
> 
> My all time favorite was Patriot Coal (PCX) I worked that baby for about two years and it was a swing trader's dream. One and two dollar swings weekly. I miss that one easy money once I locked into the cycles. It was my first high volume holding.
> 
> Reading you, you're no fool and know the ropes. If I get onto a good one I'll let you know
Click to expand...


Wow, that's old school. I'm what the govt calls a Pattern Day Trader. Been day trading for about 15 years. I haven't held a stock overnight in over 10 years.

I used to trade PCX religiously. I would line up all the coal companies, BTU, Arch, Massey, PCX, several more and trade the lagger, which was usually Patriot. The bigger companies would make a move and PCX would follow several seconds later and I would trade that arbitrage. Made a ton off those guys. That's one of the coal companies that the kenyan klown destroyed. 

Anyway, good luck to all traders!


----------



## fncceo

Yes, but I had to split it with ten other guys ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

two_iron said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Care to share the stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think hydrogen fuel cells and look up who Amazon, Walmart, auto makers and others are contracting with. It was trading at .94 two years ago, recently hit 5.00 plus, fell back on the coronavirus to down around 2.90 and is back up around 4.13 now. But the highs and low swings have been very profitable...swing trading is a different animal. Not for the timid but long term growth looks excellent also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m an option trader and understand swing trading, I do it with some 3 times ETFs like TNA. But I trade the inverse TZA too. When it drops back to the mid thirties buy a hundred shares. Then wait till the next market down turn and sell the TZA and buy TNA .
> 
> The more people who are aware of a great stock, the stronger the trading. Keeping it a secret doesn’t accomplish anything, but thanks  for the clues.
> I found this 5 Things Fuel Cell Investors Need to Know | The Motley Fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome and I have a general rule I never divulge what holdings I'm trading on. Too many times I've been blamed because people jump in and have no clue what they're doing. Swing trading is a different animal and some stocks won't work with it while others do.
> 
> My all time favorite was Patriot Coal (PCX) I worked that baby for about two years and it was a swing trader's dream. One and two dollar swings weekly. I miss that one easy money once I locked into the cycles. It was my first high volume holding.
> 
> Reading you, you're no fool and know the ropes. If I get onto a good one I'll let you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's old school. I'm what the govt calls a Pattern Day Trader. Been day trading for about 15 years. I haven't held a stock overnight in over 10 years.
> 
> I used to trade PCX religiously. I would line up all the coal companies, BTU, Arch, Massey, PCX, several more and trade the lagger, which was usually Patriot. The bigger companies would make a move and PCX would follow several seconds later and I would trade that arbitrage. Made a ton off those guys. That's one of the coal companies that the kenyan klown destroyed.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all traders!
Click to expand...


PCX basically paid off our home and put our children well on their way to great educations.

I learned most of swing trading from my late Grandfather. The man had a sixth sense. He started teaching me when I was about 12 years old and his advice to me I still use... I'll never go wrong in energy, the world moves on it.

Yeah Ears destroyed coal but damn that was some glory years trading wise. I traded in all of them, Peabody Arch, Massey.... Patriot was my gem. Once the big traders and hedges got involved it was beautiful.

You're brave on Pattern.... swing takes some courage but Pattern? Mhm lol


----------



## two_iron

SassyIrishLass said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Care to share the stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think hydrogen fuel cells and look up who Amazon, Walmart, auto makers and others are contracting with. It was trading at .94 two years ago, recently hit 5.00 plus, fell back on the coronavirus to down around 2.90 and is back up around 4.13 now. But the highs and low swings have been very profitable...swing trading is a different animal. Not for the timid but long term growth looks excellent also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m an option trader and understand swing trading, I do it with some 3 times ETFs like TNA. But I trade the inverse TZA too. When it drops back to the mid thirties buy a hundred shares. Then wait till the next market down turn and sell the TZA and buy TNA .
> 
> The more people who are aware of a great stock, the stronger the trading. Keeping it a secret doesn’t accomplish anything, but thanks  for the clues.
> I found this 5 Things Fuel Cell Investors Need to Know | The Motley Fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome and I have a general rule I never divulge what holdings I'm trading on. Too many times I've been blamed because people jump in and have no clue what they're doing. Swing trading is a different animal and some stocks won't work with it while others do.
> 
> My all time favorite was Patriot Coal (PCX) I worked that baby for about two years and it was a swing trader's dream. One and two dollar swings weekly. I miss that one easy money once I locked into the cycles. It was my first high volume holding.
> 
> Reading you, you're no fool and know the ropes. If I get onto a good one I'll let you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's old school. I'm what the govt calls a Pattern Day Trader. Been day trading for about 15 years. I haven't held a stock overnight in over 10 years.
> 
> I used to trade PCX religiously. I would line up all the coal companies, BTU, Arch, Massey, PCX, several more and trade the lagger, which was usually Patriot. The bigger companies would make a move and PCX would follow several seconds later and I would trade that arbitrage. Made a ton off those guys. That's one of the coal companies that the kenyan klown destroyed.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all traders!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PCX basically paid off our home and put our children well on their way to great educations.
> 
> I learned most of swing trading from my late Grandfather. The man had a sixth sense. He started teaching me when I was about 12 years old and his advice to me I still use... I'll never go wrong in energy, the world moves on it.
> 
> Yeah Ears destroyed coal but damn that was some glory years trading wise. I traded in all of them, Peabody Arch, Massey.... Patriot was my gem. Once the big traders and hedges got involved it was beautiful.
> 
> You're brave on Pattern.... swing takes some courage but Pattern? Mhm lol
Click to expand...


That's awesome. My dad made about $3M in the stock market as an investor. And that's with never having a job paying more than $45K. They say you have to be born at the right time for that to happen. He was, I wasn't. I never did well holding stocks but many years ago I paid a guy $20K to teach me how to day trade... I don't use much of what he taught me now, but the main thing I learned was that it is very possible to make a good living at day trading if you find your edge. I found that edge after about 2 years and have had a beautiful relationship with the stock market ever since.


----------



## Cellblock2429

two_iron said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Care to share the stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think hydrogen fuel cells and look up who Amazon, Walmart, auto makers and others are contracting with. It was trading at .94 two years ago, recently hit 5.00 plus, fell back on the coronavirus to down around 2.90 and is back up around 4.13 now. But the highs and low swings have been very profitable...swing trading is a different animal. Not for the timid but long term growth looks excellent also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m an option trader and understand swing trading, I do it with some 3 times ETFs like TNA. But I trade the inverse TZA too. When it drops back to the mid thirties buy a hundred shares. Then wait till the next market down turn and sell the TZA and buy TNA .
> 
> The more people who are aware of a great stock, the stronger the trading. Keeping it a secret doesn’t accomplish anything, but thanks  for the clues.
> I found this 5 Things Fuel Cell Investors Need to Know | The Motley Fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome and I have a general rule I never divulge what holdings I'm trading on. Too many times I've been blamed because people jump in and have no clue what they're doing. Swing trading is a different animal and some stocks won't work with it while others do.
> 
> My all time favorite was Patriot Coal (PCX) I worked that baby for about two years and it was a swing trader's dream. One and two dollar swings weekly. I miss that one easy money once I locked into the cycles. It was my first high volume holding.
> 
> Reading you, you're no fool and know the ropes. If I get onto a good one I'll let you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's old school. I'm what the govt calls a Pattern Day Trader. Been day trading for about 15 years. I haven't held a stock overnight in over 10 years.
> 
> I used to trade PCX religiously. I would line up all the coal companies, BTU, Arch, Massey, PCX, several more and trade the lagger, which was usually Patriot. The bigger companies would make a move and PCX would follow several seconds later and I would trade that arbitrage. Made a ton off those guys. That's one of the coal companies that the kenyan klown destroyed.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all traders!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PCX basically paid off our home and put our children well on their way to great educations.
> 
> I learned most of swing trading from my late Grandfather. The man had a sixth sense. He started teaching me when I was about 12 years old and his advice to me I still use... I'll never go wrong in energy, the world moves on it.
> 
> Yeah Ears destroyed coal but damn that was some glory years trading wise. I traded in all of them, Peabody Arch, Massey.... Patriot was my gem. Once the big traders and hedges got involved it was beautiful.
> 
> You're brave on Pattern.... swing takes some courage but Pattern? Mhm lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's awesome. My dad made about $3M in the stock market as an investor. And that's with never having a job paying more than $45K. They say you have to be born at the right time for that to happen. He was, I wasn't. I never did well holding stocks but many years ago I paid a guy $20K to teach me how to day trade... I don't use much of what he taught me now, but the main thing I learned was that it is very possible to make a good living at day trading if you find your edge. I found that edge after about 2 years and have had a beautiful relationship with the stock market ever since.
Click to expand...

/——-/ “*They say you have to be born at the right time for that to happen“*

“They” are 100% wrong. One member of our stock trading club bought 2,000 shares of Wayfair (W) at $25 a share in March. He sold at $180 last week.  He grossed $310,000 In a little over a month, of course he had a whopping tax bill coming but still...


----------



## eddiew

Cellblock2429 said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Care to share the stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think hydrogen fuel cells and look up who Amazon, Walmart, auto makers and others are contracting with. It was trading at .94 two years ago, recently hit 5.00 plus, fell back on the coronavirus to down around 2.90 and is back up around 4.13 now. But the highs and low swings have been very profitable...swing trading is a different animal. Not for the timid but long term growth looks excellent also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m an option trader and understand swing trading, I do it with some 3 times ETFs like TNA. But I trade the inverse TZA too. When it drops back to the mid thirties buy a hundred shares. Then wait till the next market down turn and sell the TZA and buy TNA .
> 
> The more people who are aware of a great stock, the stronger the trading. Keeping it a secret doesn’t accomplish anything, but thanks  for the clues.
> I found this 5 Things Fuel Cell Investors Need to Know | The Motley Fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome and I have a general rule I never divulge what holdings I'm trading on. Too many times I've been blamed because people jump in and have no clue what they're doing. Swing trading is a different animal and some stocks won't work with it while others do.
> 
> My all time favorite was Patriot Coal (PCX) I worked that baby for about two years and it was a swing trader's dream. One and two dollar swings weekly. I miss that one easy money once I locked into the cycles. It was my first high volume holding.
> 
> Reading you, you're no fool and know the ropes. If I get onto a good one I'll let you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's old school. I'm what the govt calls a Pattern Day Trader. Been day trading for about 15 years. I haven't held a stock overnight in over 10 years.
> 
> I used to trade PCX religiously. I would line up all the coal companies, BTU, Arch, Massey, PCX, several more and trade the lagger, which was usually Patriot. The bigger companies would make a move and PCX would follow several seconds later and I would trade that arbitrage. Made a ton off those guys. That's one of the coal companies that the kenyan klown destroyed.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all traders!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PCX basically paid off our home and put our children well on their way to great educations.
> 
> I learned most of swing trading from my late Grandfather. The man had a sixth sense. He started teaching me when I was about 12 years old and his advice to me I still use... I'll never go wrong in energy, the world moves on it.
> 
> Yeah Ears destroyed coal but damn that was some glory years trading wise. I traded in all of them, Peabody Arch, Massey.... Patriot was my gem. Once the big traders and hedges got involved it was beautiful.
> 
> You're brave on Pattern.... swing takes some courage but Pattern? Mhm lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's awesome. My dad made about $3M in the stock market as an investor. And that's with never having a job paying more than $45K. They say you have to be born at the right time for that to happen. He was, I wasn't. I never did well holding stocks but many years ago I paid a guy $20K to teach me how to day trade... I don't use much of what he taught me now, but the main thing I learned was that it is very possible to make a good living at day trading if you find your edge. I found that edge after about 2 years and have had a beautiful relationship with the stock market ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ “*They say you have to be born at the right time for that to happen“*
> 
> “They” are 100% wrong. One member of our stock trading club bought 2,000 shares of Wayfair (W) at $25 a share in March. He sold at $180 last week.  He grossed $310,000 In a little over a month, of course he had a whopping tax bill coming but still...
Click to expand...

IF he had it in an IRA  no tax until he takes it out


----------



## two_iron

Cellblock2429 said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ $250,000 was my best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandpa is ridiing a wave on one now....set to cash in on a 3.00 - 4.00 stock, he played it perfectly, hit the highs and lows on time.. He'll never want for money again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Care to share the stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think hydrogen fuel cells and look up who Amazon, Walmart, auto makers and others are contracting with. It was trading at .94 two years ago, recently hit 5.00 plus, fell back on the coronavirus to down around 2.90 and is back up around 4.13 now. But the highs and low swings have been very profitable...swing trading is a different animal. Not for the timid but long term growth looks excellent also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m an option trader and understand swing trading, I do it with some 3 times ETFs like TNA. But I trade the inverse TZA too. When it drops back to the mid thirties buy a hundred shares. Then wait till the next market down turn and sell the TZA and buy TNA .
> 
> The more people who are aware of a great stock, the stronger the trading. Keeping it a secret doesn’t accomplish anything, but thanks  for the clues.
> I found this 5 Things Fuel Cell Investors Need to Know | The Motley Fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome and I have a general rule I never divulge what holdings I'm trading on. Too many times I've been blamed because people jump in and have no clue what they're doing. Swing trading is a different animal and some stocks won't work with it while others do.
> 
> My all time favorite was Patriot Coal (PCX) I worked that baby for about two years and it was a swing trader's dream. One and two dollar swings weekly. I miss that one easy money once I locked into the cycles. It was my first high volume holding.
> 
> Reading you, you're no fool and know the ropes. If I get onto a good one I'll let you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's old school. I'm what the govt calls a Pattern Day Trader. Been day trading for about 15 years. I haven't held a stock overnight in over 10 years.
> 
> I used to trade PCX religiously. I would line up all the coal companies, BTU, Arch, Massey, PCX, several more and trade the lagger, which was usually Patriot. The bigger companies would make a move and PCX would follow several seconds later and I would trade that arbitrage. Made a ton off those guys. That's one of the coal companies that the kenyan klown destroyed.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all traders!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PCX basically paid off our home and put our children well on their way to great educations.
> 
> I learned most of swing trading from my late Grandfather. The man had a sixth sense. He started teaching me when I was about 12 years old and his advice to me I still use... I'll never go wrong in energy, the world moves on it.
> 
> Yeah Ears destroyed coal but damn that was some glory years trading wise. I traded in all of them, Peabody Arch, Massey.... Patriot was my gem. Once the big traders and hedges got involved it was beautiful.
> 
> You're brave on Pattern.... swing takes some courage but Pattern? Mhm lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's awesome. My dad made about $3M in the stock market as an investor. And that's with never having a job paying more than $45K. They say you have to be born at the right time for that to happen. He was, I wasn't. I never did well holding stocks but many years ago I paid a guy $20K to teach me how to day trade... I don't use much of what he taught me now, but the main thing I learned was that it is very possible to make a good living at day trading if you find your edge. I found that edge after about 2 years and have had a beautiful relationship with the stock market ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ “*They say you have to be born at the right time for that to happen“*
> 
> “They” are 100% wrong. One member of our stock trading club bought 2,000 shares of Wayfair (W) at $25 a share in March. He sold at $180 last week.  He grossed $310,000 In a little over a month, of course he had a whopping tax bill coming but still...
Click to expand...


That's a nice lick. But I'm referring to investing vs trading. I don't believe in buy and hold, and I have my reasons for it. I've got thousands of hours looking at Level II data and I feel comfortable looking for signals that predict the movement of an instrument *for the next few minutes.* After decades of studying the market I still *do not *feel comfortable trying to predict the movement over a daily, weekly or monthly time frame. Everyone has their own relationship with the markets.... and that's mine.


----------



## eddiew

I do believe in buy and hold   and have FB AAPL MSFT and others held for years to speak loudly for buy and hold I can't tell you what the markets might do in 6 months ,a year or 2 but I do know in 4,5 years it will be better  Guess everyone has their own way of skinning the cat


----------



## Cellblock2429

eddiew said:


> I do believe in buy and hold   and have FB AAPL MSFT and others held for years to speak loudly for buy and hold I can't tell you what the markets might do in 6 months ,a year or 2 but I do know in 4,5 years it will be better  Guess everyone has their own way of skinning the cat


/——-/nobody says you can’t do both, buy and hold plus day trading. But I’d limit day trading to maybe 10% of my portfolio and if you lose that, stop doing it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Everyone got in with APPL, FB,MSFT...but the reality is few did.

The moment someone throws me those symbols is the moment I disregard them. When questioned on trading/investing tactics they invariably fail even the most basic questions..... such as a day trader is the same as a swing trader.

Not even close, two entirely different methods of trading.


----------



## eddiew

Buy and hold  Not Bad  If it's good for the Oracle  it's good for me

Symbol
Last PriceChange52-Wk HighVolumeHighLowNVDA
351.92+12.29356.667.606M356.66347.97AAPL
313.64+5.93327.8510.399M313.81310.32TMUS
100.88+3.56101.351.996M100.9998.07QCOM
79.19+3.4296.174.726M79.2377.21COUP
215.39+2.78218.91319.919k217.91212.16LITE
70.02+2.2993.23861.327k71.4469.05FB
212.99+2.11224.207.150M214.64210.94MSFT
185.27+2.11190.7010.184M185.71183.98IONS
54.90+1.8373.09157,47955.1154.00AMAT
53.00+0.9669.443.435M54.1052.41BMY
64.93+0.8568.343.213M65.2164.67ICON
0.8002+0.03822.750014,8850.80510.7300FEYE
11.26-0.0718.341.256M11.5311.23WORK
30.86-0.4742.004.544M31.4030.26SQ
78.65-1.6187.256.618M81.3578.04

*Portf*


----------



## eddiew

I find I have no need to know shit about swing trading or day trading  to do well in our markets I'd never disparage someone for their market abilities  just for their political ignorance


----------



## eddiew

Buy and hold  good enough for me  No need to be a financial genius
+$142,726.88 (1.63%)
Day Change
+$1,104,367.90 (14.14%)
YTD Change


----------



## Cellblock2429

eddiew said:


> Buy and hold  good enough for me  No need to be a financial genius
> +$142,726.88 (1.63%)
> Day Change
> +$1,104,367.90 (14.14%)
> YTD Change


/——/ You can enhance your returns with out of the money covered calls. Very easy to do and you still hold your stocks and collect dividends.


----------



## eddiew

Cellblock2429 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy and hold  good enough for me  No need to be a financial genius
> +$142,726.88 (1.63%)
> Day Change
> +$1,104,367.90 (14.14%)
> YTD Change
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ You can enhance your returns with out of the money covered calls. Very easy to do and you still hold your stocks and collect dividends.
Click to expand...

Thanks cell   I've tried covered calls before  picked up a little    but stocks like AAPL rose so fast and far   I lost some  I had 230's when it was 220  I turned around and it was 240   and didn't want to buy them back  Things have worked out since   The best to you your trading and your health in these crazy days


----------



## Cellblock2429

eddiew said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy and hold  good enough for me  No need to be a financial genius
> +$142,726.88 (1.63%)
> Day Change
> +$1,104,367.90 (14.14%)
> YTD Change
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ You can enhance your returns with out of the money covered calls. Very easy to do and you still hold your stocks and collect dividends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks cell   I've tried covered calls before  picked up a little    but stocks like AAPL rose so fast and far   I lost some  I had 230's when it was 220  I turned around and it was 240   and didn't want to buy them back  Things have worked out since   The best to you your trading and your health in these crazy days
Click to expand...

/——/ That has happened to me and with a volatile stock like AAPL So I sell calls way out of the money with less than 20% chance of being assigned. And when my stock is running up, I sell puts. It’s not for every.


----------



## rightwinger

ChemEngineer said:


> I did.
> I'm only saying that to get in the faces of a lot of profane individuals who specialize in insults and name-calling.
> 
> "It ain't braggin' if you really done it." - Dizzy Dean


I got $600,001 one year


----------

